# How much is this Bianchi worth??



## ItalianRider (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My name is Lorenzo and im from italy, weird isnt it? An italian dude writing here about an italian bike lol 

So basically i have recently bought my first Bianchi bike and i believe it was one hell of a deal. Im now trying to ID the bike to establish its age and value in 2017.

Some pics...




































I spent 50 euros for this and if you tell me this isnt worth it im gonna be mad!! Jokes aside what do you guys think? Whats its age? How much would be this worth today?
I see it has Columbus Throne tubing and Shimano Exage\105 parts i also see a 3ttt stem and Nisi HR22 rims. Everything is in decent conditions with a few dents and chips on the paint.
The thing is that i bought it mainly to sell it back and not to keep it as it is not my size even thos i love it and i wish this was my size to keep it and use it 

Thanks to whoever is gonna help and sorry for my crappy english.

Lorenzo


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Nice bike but entry level. Columbus Thron tubing was a basic-mid range set, heavy but strong. Shimano group is the same, entry level. Early/mid 1990's probably. 50 euro sounds like a deal for that bike in good condition. Not sure once it is cleaned up what it would be worth, nothing big and crazy since it is not top of the line.


----------



## ItalianRider (Aug 27, 2017)

Right pal, thanks for your response.
I wasn't really expecting it to be an entry level and i thought it would be a mid range more like. btw Its good to see the writing "Made in Japan" on every mechanical component ehehe that's really something we wouldn't see on entry mid range bikes nowdays!!! 
How about i try and sell it for $350-400?? How does that sound?


----------

